# Lula's first hike, then shoe & tutu shopping ;)



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Isn't it great? From mud to tutus...who could ask for more??!!! LOVE IT!


----------



## frankgrimes (Nov 28, 2011)

Love the one of her checking herself out in the tutu


----------



## WhosMyFluffyPuppy (Jan 12, 2013)

She looks thrilled to be out on a hike!


----------

